# Price of OEM E46 windshield?



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

After 10 yrs of driving, I got my first windshield crack. Rock hit it (Must've been from the other side of the road because no cars were in front of me).. so far the crack is 5" long.  


I know some insurance companies waive deductables on windshield replacement. I'm sure they'll want to install an aftermarket. I'm just curious as to what the OEM windshield costs. I'll pay the difference (Luckily, I don't have rain sensing wipers). What luck have people had with on-site windshield replacement places? I'll gladly take it to the dealer if they'll do a better job..


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

KrisL said:


> After 10 yrs of driving, I got my first windshield crack. Rock hit it (Must've been from the other side of the road because no cars were in front of me).. so far the crack is 5" long.
> 
> I know some insurance companies waive deductables on windshield replacement. I'm sure they'll want to install an aftermarket. I'm just curious as to what the OEM windshield costs. I'll pay the difference (Luckily, I don't have rain sensing wipers). What luck have people had with on-site windshield replacement places? I'll gladly take it to the dealer if they'll do a better job..


Shop around. Prices and quotes vary wildly.

My first replacement (OEM) at Santa Monica BMW cost about $600. I do have the rain sensor. I needed another replacement (grr) a couple of weeks ago, here on the east coast, and called around. JMK BMW quoted me *$950!!* I found that insulting and predatory. I will never give them any business as a result. Ever.

I eventually went to Diamond auto glass, and they did a replacement (non-OEM, but the sensor works fine) for about $325.


----------



## sky (Aug 22, 2003)

KrisL said:


> After 10 yrs of driving, I got my first windshield crack. Rock hit it (Must've been from the other side of the road because no cars were in front of me).. so far the crack is 5" long.
> 
> I know some insurance companies waive deductables on windshield replacement. I'm sure they'll want to install an aftermarket. I'm just curious as to what the OEM windshield costs. I'll pay the difference (Luckily, I don't have rain sensing wipers). What luck have people had with on-site windshield replacement places? I'll gladly take it to the dealer if they'll do a better job..


Mine cracked about 2 mos ago. The price of an oem windshield (BMW logo on it,
made by Pilkington), w/out the rain sensor cost about $270, labor $100 at the
dealership. You'll have to call around, some dealerships will rip you a new one
and some are pretty reasonable. Good luck.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

sky said:


> Mine cracked about 2 mos ago. The price of an oem windshield (BMW logo on it,
> made by Pilkington), w/out the rain sensor cost about $270, labor $100 at the
> dealership. You'll have to call around, some dealerships will rip you a new one
> and some are pretty reasonable. Good luck.


Perfect. Thank you.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

KrisL said:


> Perfect. Thank you.


 do a search,plenty of info
vern


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

If you don't have a rain sensor, you may be better off getting after market glass. The BMW glass isn't that good.


----------



## BoyScout (Mar 20, 2004)

rwg said:


> If you don't have a rain sensor, you may be better off getting after market glass. The BMW glass isn't that good.


Out of curiosity... what is better about aftermarket glass?


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

BoyScout said:


> Out of curiosity... what is better about aftermarket glass?


The BMW glass is supposedly somewhat soft. It pits relatively easily and even polishing it won't keep it completely smooth. Aftermarket glass is (again, supposedly) stronger and doesn't show wear quite so much. Both will chip or crack if they get hit hard enough with a rock.

I know that I had to have oem glass when I had the rain sensor and replaced the windshield (three years ago at least), so I haven't ever had after market glass on a BMW. I am merely repeating what I have read here, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

rwg said:


> The BMW glass is supposedly somewhat soft. It pits relatively easily and even polishing it won't keep it completely smooth. Aftermarket glass is (again, supposedly) stronger and doesn't show wear quite so much. Both will chip or crack if they get hit hard enough with a rock.
> 
> I know that I had to have oem glass when I had the rain sensor and replaced the windshield (three years ago at least), so I haven't ever had after market glass on a BMW. I am merely repeating what I have read here, so take it with a grain of salt.


My wife has aftermarket glass on her X5 and the rain sensor works perfect. I have NO idea if some aftermarket models allow for that and other do not, or what. I just know it's not OEM and it works.


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Jim H said:


> My wife has aftermarket glass on her X5 and the rain sensor works perfect. I have NO idea if some aftermarket models allow for that and other do not, or what. I just know it's not OEM and it works.


The after market glass I originally ordered had a rain friendly part number and had the proper shading to go around the rain sensor, but the installer said he wouldn't install it b/c every time he did, the rain sensor didn't work. Apparently, that company expected you to use a razor blade to take the rain sensor mounting bracket off the original glass and glue it onto the new glass. The installer said the rain sensor never worked after that and he refused to install them that way. The OEM glass came with a bracket already glued to the new glass.

If some aftermarket companies include the bracket (or maybe all do now that they know what it takes to sell the glass), maybe you don't need oem anymore. Or maybe some installers are better than others. I think after market is about half price and I would have used it if I could have.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Jim H said:


> My wife has aftermarket glass on her X5 and the rain sensor works perfect. I have NO idea if some aftermarket models allow for that and other do not, or what. I just know it's not OEM and it works.


Same here in my 330. I think it just depends on whether the installer knows WTF they are doing or not.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Anyone ever look into the different OE windshields that are supposed to have different coatings or something on them? In the ETK and if you look at some foreign option sheets, there are things like Infrared and Climate Comfort.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

KrisL said:


> After 10 yrs of driving, I got my first windshield crack. Rock hit it (Must've been from the other side of the road because no cars were in front of me).. so far the crack is 5" long.


'Tis the season. My started yesterday as a tiny chip and after an hour's drive on the freeway, turned into a 18in long crack. This will be the second windshield for my truck, last one replace three years ago.


----------

